# CA ADBA SHOW AUG 29th



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

California
American Pit Bull Terrier 
Association

Summer 2010 Fun Show
Sunday August 29th

Weight Pull/ Conformation
Registration/Weigh In: 8:00-9:00am.
Weight Pull Begins Promptly @ 9:30am followed by Conformation
ADBA Sanctioned Club

*Show Site*
Martinez Horseman's Association
Martinez Waterfront Park (End of Joe Dimaggio Dr), Martinez, CA 94553

Google Map
[URL=http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Martinez+Waterfront+Park,+Martinez,+CA&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=32.610437,56.337891&ie=UTF8&hq=Martinez+Waterfront+Park&hnear=Martinez+Waterfront+Park,+Martinez,+Contra+Costa,+California+94553&ll=38.026256,-122.134151&spn=0.029952,0.055017&z=14]Martinez Waterfront Park, Martinez, CA - Google Maps

*$15 class entry fee*

Vendors Welcome/Vendor Space Available
(Please contact @ the numbers listed below prior to the Show)

BBQ's & pop-up tents welcome* Food & Beverages will be for sale

All APBT's Registered & Non-Registered Welcome

No People Aggressive Dogs! No Dog Aggressive People!

Crates, secure collar, 4-ft. leashes mandatory. All ADBA Rules & Regulations Apply
No Females in Heat /No Facing off of dogs/ No Puppy Sales

For More Information Contact Garland 925.525.3661 or Dan 925.383.3175
[email protected]
Home Page
Facebook: California APBT Assoc.​


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on down... should be a good one, Had some excellent dogs there at our last show and are expecting even more this show. Come support your local ADBA club.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you guys have a great turn out and an excellent show!


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

This is tomorrow folks, see you there.


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

We had another succesful show with awesome dogs that represent the ADBA very well. Thanks to all those who came out and supported your local ADBA club.


----------

